# Kokatat dry suit



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Get goretex, get goretex booties, get a relief zipper and if you're a kayaker get a tunnel. I personally think the metals zippers are better. The rear entry is designed to reduce water seepage through the skirt of a kayak. A feature that in my opinion will only be important to small number of elite play boaters.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

GMER if your kayaking


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

If you are short and wide, just get the next size up to make sure you fit into it well. No need for special order. The suit may look huge, but when you put it on, the extra material adds extra freedom of motion but does not hang down to be a nuissance. I was on the fence between l and XL... got the larger suit, and have no issues with it being a big bigger than optimal.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Agreed on the sizing.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

You don't have to be an elite playboater to enjoy the comfort of a rear entry suit. I upgraded to the Kok Icon this winter and am super happy with it. If your a kayaker, you'll love not having the metal zip across your ribs/torso. I never really thought twice about my old front entry, but the comfort & easy of mobility of the Icon was immediately obvious. Full Cordura legs & sleeves + relief zip cover are really nice features. The GMER is bomber too. Agreed about the goretex socks.


----------

